# 640 choke



## mjfortner (Jan 12, 2010)

Anyone ever pattern a 640 choke. I got a benelli nova last year it came with a 640 choke. I assumed it to be a factory choke, but am not sure cause the gun was used. Ive had a few people tell me that it isnt a factory choke and is to tight to give good results with proper turkey loads. I was told that it is a card shooting choke to be used with small shot.
Just wondering wat you guys thought about it.


----------



## icdedturkes (Jan 12, 2010)

mjfortner said:


> Anyone ever pattern a 640 choke. I got a benelli nova last year it came with a 640 choke. I assumed it to be a factory choke, but am not sure cause the gun was used. Ive had a few people tell me that it isnt a factory choke and is to tight to give good results with proper turkey loads. I was told that it is a card shooting choke to be used with small shot.
> Just wondering wat you guys thought about it.


Most likely aftermarket and your assumption is correct, typically 640s were used in card shooting. 

My girlfriend and father both shoot Tru Glo SSX chokes which have a constriction of 643. Suprisingly they throw nice even patterns at 40 yards with old white hevi and Win Hv 1 3/4 6s. 

The old white is not available anymore, but the black winchester is. That load likes to be choked tight and I would give it a whirl. Winchester Supreme High Velocity 6s


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jan 12, 2010)

I have a .640 in my winchester 1300, it is the factory choke, mine patterns the best with a 3" load of #5's......out of all the shotguns i own this one patterns the best, i have tried several other chokes in it and i am happiest with the factory .640


----------



## Dupree (Jan 12, 2010)

i had a hastings .640 in my mossy and it didnt pattern nearly as good as the .665.


----------



## rutandstrut (Jan 12, 2010)

I use a .640 in my Stoeger for Card Shooting. It is much too tight for Turkey Hunting!


----------



## long beards (Jan 12, 2010)

i had one in a mossberg 500 it was too tight for hunting


----------



## Sloppy_Snood (Jan 12, 2010)

.640" is a "card shooting" choke tube exit diameter but it _can_ shoot well and consistently with the correct lead turkey shotshell and better with 6, 7, and 7.5 shot sizes.

.640" will be inconsistent with most of the newer tungsten-based "hevi" shot materials.  Hevi-13 will shoot well with a .640" out of an Invector + bore (.740"-.742') but it has proven to be inconsistent in pattern performance shot-to-shot from my shooting sessions and competitions  (a "high" pellet count in you favorite-sized circle followed but a couple "lower" pellet count targets and then back up again in pelet count, etc. etc.)

_Generally speaking_, modern, wad-stripping "extended" turkey chokes shoot best with exit diameters in the .655" to .675" range (this really depends on the particular manufacturer's bore size for what they deem a "12 gauge" shotgun).


----------



## mjfortner (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks for the input. I have a few left over winchester hi velocity 
#6's. Ill pattern the few that I have. I hope hey do alright, but I wont hold my breath.


----------

